# A manual tractor project



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

http://farmhack.net/tools/culticycle

I saw this on Facebook, and thought one or more of you would find it interesting. Maybe a winter project.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I am actually in the midst of doing something similar right now except that mine is a 3 wheeler. Get some weight on there, and this thing could have some potential!


----------

